# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Afficher titre musique VLC sur teamspeak

## nack94

Bonsoir voil j'utilise Virtual Audio Cable afin de diffuser de la musique sur Teamspeak.
Ce qui me vaut d'avoir 2 profils (1 pour communiquer avec mes camarades et l'autres pour diffuser la musique du vlc)
Mais voil le vlc m'envois une alerte avec les titre diffuser (utilisant un flux .m3u en diffusion de son) j'aimerais que ceux ci soit indiqu en message sur le salon du teamspeak.
Pourriez vous me dire comment cela est possible ? Faut il que l'administrateur du TS me laisse une autorisation ?
Merci d'avance  tous pour vos rponses

----------


## nack94

Toujours rien trouver de mon cot toujours en qute d'un sauveur  ::):  Merci

----------

